# Showroom



## Leola13 (5. November 2004)

Hai,

wer kennt eine seriöse, qualitativ gute (Tutorials.de Niveau) Seite (deutsch ?), nicht so riesig wie z.B. deviantart, wo man seine in PS erstellten Werke präsentieren kann ?

Ciao Stefan

Wenns eher ins Creativ Forum gehört bitte verschieben.


----------



## brexi (5. November 2004)

Wie wärs mit www.3d-artists.com  dort gibt es auch einen Bereich für Photoshop die Community ist noch im Aufbau aber sehr interresant.


----------



## Visu1 (6. November 2004)

auf dieser Seite sind ganz gute Leute!

LINK


----------

